# Exclusive Car Care: Imola Red BMW Z4M



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Exclusive Car Care: Imola Red BMW Z4M - Gtechniq TSP*

Thanks for taking to time to view another detail by Exclusive Car Care. You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

*Here we have a BMW Z4M in Imola Red that came in for our Correction Detail and to be topped with Gtechniq long life surface coatings. Gtechniq coatings include C1 and C2 for the paintwork. G1 Clear Vision for glass. C5 Wheel Armour for the wheels.

We also refurbished the wheels (also fitted new centre badges and wheel bolts), repaired the worn leather bolster and re-painted the calipers & hubs.*

Few before and after photos during the machine polishing stages:






































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

great job looks flawless


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work  very nice car ...


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks amazing, love the calliper work.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

lovely - what did you use for the leather seats?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

excellent work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Jay, nice work.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Red just looks so good when in the correct condition! Brilliant work.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

red as it must be...well done


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Simpy stunning. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice :thumb: perfect condition of a car that can be transformed by a top drawer detail


----------



## michaelBMWstoke (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that is superb!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your work on here is simply Outstanding, Super phenomenal turnaround :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Brillant turnarond:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

really nice correction! stunning color too!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Fantastic work, that was a huge turnaround!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning as always


----------



## P.O.D (Jul 27, 2013)

Really made that colour jump of the car 
Great job


----------

